# Stress Zyme frequency????



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm so skeptical with product recommendations in general. I assume that they just want me to consume and spend needlessly but when it's my fish at stake however, regarding Stress Zyme, I've been following the directions. I thought this may be unnecessary so what frequency do you follow for Stress Zyme? While I'm at it, same question for water conditioner and salt?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For a new tank, I'd use one of the "starts filter biology" products every week or 10 days until you have evidence of an established cycle (nitrate rising). Then never again unless you change or clean all your filters at once. Water conditioners I'd use a good dechlor or dechlor/ammonia remover (depends on your water) that 'detoxifies heavy metals' every time you add new water. Salt really depends on your fish. Many aquarium fish prefer salt-free water, while other will benefit from 'cichlid salts' or small amount of 'marine salt'. 
Its best to keep your salt levels constant or change them slowly. So you add the same amount to the same amount of water change water, but don't add to evaporation replacement. Since store often have salty water, sometime a salty QT tank is useful and you dilute the salt slowly before adding fish to the main tank.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, very helpful information. You've confirmed my suspicions, unfortunately I have purchased a huge bottle of Stress Zyme. It says to use upon water changes which I have been doing but I will stop doing this. The tank has cycled a while ago, it's roughly 5 months old. Is the water conditioner good for hard water at all? I suspect not. I'm building a "hard water" tank with varities that thrive in these conditions. I'll take your advice and slowly reduce the salt before I proceed with any new fish additons.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have nice hard water from your tap, you can usually skip adding salt (even for livebearers) unless you have true brackish-water fish. There will be enough ions from the water and your water softener. Try to get a kH, gH or TDS # on your tap water.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I can take a water sample to the store but what do I do once I get that figure? Is there a treatment suggested? What would it mean to me? My home tests show a KH at 180 to 240 & the GH is between 120 & 180. This is why I am going with livebearers. I can't afford to use RO water.


----------

